# Sage barista touch tamper.



## deebee123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi all, does anyone know what size the tamper is from the barista touch. I'm really struggling to find a like for like replacement for my machine so looks like I'm having to buy a different one. If anyone has any info on the tampers for this model it would be great fully appreciated. I am very desperate to get using my machine. Thanks


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

deebee123 said:


> what﻿ size the tam﻿per is from the barista touc﻿h


 54mm apparently.... (2/3rd paragraph down)

https://www.trustedreviews.com/reviews/sage-barista-touch


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

54 mm basket but tamper optimal size is 53mm Motta does nice looking tampers for around £25 from Amazon


----------

